# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  Compra de Tara en Vaina

## dnoya

Me encuentro en la búsquedaTemas similares: SE COMPRA TARA VENTA DE TARA  en VAINA Artículo: EEA - Vista Florida liberará variedad frijol caupí "INIA - 432 vaina verde SEMILLAS DE TARA EN VAINA Tara

----------


## Alex grados

Somos una empresa peruana que estamos muy interesados en comprar grandes cantidades volúmenes tara  en polvo goma alli le dejo mi Whatssapp +51968610577 me pueden escribir entrar en contacto por fabor

----------


## inecap

Nosotros tenemos Tara - unas 300 Ha en producción 
Contactar al 946425362

----------

